# Meloni: che ne pensate?



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2022)

Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.

Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


E' stata coerente in questi anni di inciuci.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

“Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano.”

C'é anche da commentare? Seriamente? Buona fortuna


----------



## unbreakable (26 Luglio 2022)

Gli italiani voteranno la meloni perché semplicemente hanno già provato tutti gli altri


----------



## mark (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano.”
> 
> C'é anche da commentare? Seriamente? Buona fortuna


Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Devil man (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Non lo so... Sicuramente è un upgrade rispetto a Salvini... Ma anche lei cambia versione ogni anno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano.”
> 
> C'é anche da commentare? Seriamente? Buona fortuna



La buona fortuna ci servirà nel caso dovessero vincere quelli che governano da oltre 10 anni.
Ben venga la Melona.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


sempre votato a destra.. ma la meloni non avra il mio voto. sarà la versione di destra dei m5s. il populismo porta a fatti zero.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Luglio 2022)

Sarà forse il primo partito in italia ma siamo sicuri che avrà alleanze con cui andare al governo? Se le avrà, quanto saranno solide?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Premettendo che, per me, sono tutti uguali ed anche lei avrà i suoi lati oscuri (la legge fornero l'ha votata anche lei), in questi ultimi anni si è dimostrata sicuramente più furba di tutti ed ha avuto la fortuna di avere avuto degli avversari scemi che si sono distrutti da soli. C'è da dire che governare sarà un'impresa in questo periodo storico ed il rischio che si rivelerà un bluff è altissimo, forse più alto rispetto ai suoi predecessori. Questa è la mia opinione. 

Se la voterò? No, mi sono promesso che non voterò nessun grande partito, però rispetto le opinioni di tutti e capisco benissimo chi è rimasto deluso da M5S e Lega. 

Però ogni volta è così: fallisce uno, ne esce un'altro che chiede le elezioni, poi arrivano, va al governo, delude e riparte la ruota. Dopo di lei, falliranno tutti i partiti e di conseguenza, bisognerà cambiare le facce e sarà la volta di Di Battista nel M5S.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

Perdete 15 minuti e leggete il suo programma elettorale. Poi tornate e fatemi sapere se si possa votare una cosa del genere.


----------



## livestrong (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Bisogna renderle atto di essersi saputa creare un forte consenso nel tempo, con pazienza e lucidità (non so se consigliata da qualcuno, né eventualmente da chi). 

Per il resto mi sembra un'oca starnazzante piuttosto ignorantella. L'ennesima figura politica di spicco che farà imbarazzare gli italiani. Come da anni a questa parte, per fortuna politicamente il nostro paese non conta nulla


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Scuola Gianfranco Fini, che a sua volta era scuola Giorgio Almirante.
È passata dal votare Ruby come nipote di Mubarak, a rifondare Alleanza Nazionale insieme ad altri riciclati come Crosetto e La Russa.
Pseudo-sovranista e nazionalista, è passata anche lei dall'anti-UE al riformare l'unione.

Anche no.


----------



## Konrad (26 Luglio 2022)

Il Governo ombra del PD la sua occasione l'ha avuta più volte e con più colorazioni negli ultimi anni, nonostante le farneticazioni di Letta piccolo sulla verginità di governo del proprio partito. 

Sfasciato lo sfasciabile... Io una chance a Giorgia la concedero volentieri, con buona pace della presunta "intelligenza democratica" italiana


----------



## Franz64 (26 Luglio 2022)

Non la voterei mai, ma non tanto e non solo per il programma oscurantista "dio patria e famiglia" da brividi, (esattamente all'opposto delle mie idee su TUTTO), ma per la sua incoerenza:
Ha votato la fiducia al governo Monti.
Ha sostenuto e approvato il Fiscal Compact e il Salva Italia. Ha sostenuto e approvato il trattato europeo di Lisbona. 
Ha sostenuto e approvato l'accordo di Dublino sui migranti. Ha votato la Legge Fornero. Ha votato lo scudo fiscale e tutti i condoni per salvare gli evasori dalla galera. Ha votato il Lodo Alfano, il Legittimo Impedimento e tutte le leggi ad personam per salvare Berlusconi dalla galera. Ha votato che Ruby è la nipote di Mubarak.

Ma la lista è ancora lunga


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Gli italiani voteranno la meloni perché semplicemente hanno già provato tutti gli altri


nulla da aggiungere


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perdete 15 minuti e leggete il suo programma elettorale. Poi tornate e fatemi sapere se si possa votare una cosa del genere.


Il punto 15 sul presidenzialismo però lo condivido alla grande. E, purtroppo, mi sa che non sarà rispettato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il Governo ombra del PD la sua occasione l'ha avuta più volte e con più colorazioni negli ultimi anni, nonostante le farneticazioni di Letta piccolo sulla verginità di governo del proprio partito.
> 
> Sfasciato lo sfasciabile... Io una chance a Giorgia la concedero volentieri, con buona pace della presunta "intelligenza democratica" italiana



Beh,oddio,governo ombra mica tanto.

-Governo Letta
-Governo Renzi
-Governo Gentiloni

Più il mapazzone con :
-Governo Conte 2
-Governo Draghi

Ora,questi lestofanti sono sempre stati al governo,in un modo o nell'altro.
in Italia è forse cambiato qualcosa ?

No,allora come si fa a dargli nuovamente fiducia ?
Come si fa a votare ancora per queste persone ?
Per farlo bisogna essere proprio dei collusi


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il punto 15 sul presidenzialismo però lo condivido alla grande. E, purtroppo, mi sa che non sarà rispettato.


In un programma di 15 punti sicuramente c’è qualcosa con cui si è d’accordo. Ma se i restanti 14 sono pessimi, il giudizio totale non può essere positivo. Anche il primo punto può essere condivisibile (ma non spiega come verrebbe attuato), ma il resto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2022)

è la novità, prenderà un botto di voti dai delusi di Salvini, qualcuno del M5S che dal 30 e passa va al 10% ecc..probabilmente sarà il primo partito. Poi come qualcuno ha già suggerito, provare ad andare a leggere il programma elettorale senza morire dalle risate è dura.


----------



## Milo (26 Luglio 2022)

Tangenzialmente la voterei ma mi devo informare meglio…
Sono abbastanza di destra (da toscano è una barzelletta, ma è così) però abbiamo un salvini veramente indecente (un cogl…) e questa meloni che ultimamente sta uscendo fuori ma anche lei ha sicuramente dei suoi difetti.

penso che a settembre sarà scontro meloni - renzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2022)

ma esiste un partito di destra che ha un programma economico di destra. Chi si definisce oggi di destra sembra un revival del PCI degli anni '70. Dogane, barriere, protezionismo, assistenzialismo. bhò.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Tangenzialmente la voterei ma mi devo informare meglio…
> Sono abbastanza di destra (da toscano è una barzelletta, ma è così) però abbiamo un salvini veramente indecente (un cogl…) e questa meloni che ultimamente sta uscendo fuori ma anche lei ha sicuramente dei suoi difetti.
> 
> *penso che a settembre sarà scontro meloni - renzi*


Ma perché, c'è qualcuno che davvero esce di casa di proposito per andare a votare Renzi? Sul serio?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?



La Meloni ha avuto indubbiamente la capacità di intercettare l’enorme scontento nel Paese. Lo ha fatto soprattutto a scapito dei suoi alleati. Cosa ben diversa è governare e, stante la situazione attuale, sarà una rogna per tutti. Personalmente non la voterò ma non mi fascerò la testa se andrà al Governo. Sono curioso di vedere cosa realizza dopo tante proteste.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma esiste un partito di destra che ha un programma economico di destra. Chi si definisce oggi di destra sembra un revival del PCI degli anni '70. Dogane, barriere, protezionismo, assistenzialismo. bhò.


il programma della meloni è roba da destra sociale, praticamente fascisti senza camicia nera, bastone e olio di ricino


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


La meloni è stata brava (o furba) a star fuori da qualsiasi governo (facendo il bene del paese?) per tentare il colpo grosso alle prossime elezioni. Ovviamente se non dovesse superare il 50% (utopia) dovrà fare alleanze, è inevitabile. E governare è spesso una patata bollente e spesso si diventa impopolari.
Dal punto di vista delle scelte e della classe politica quando ha potuto decidere ha presentato un candidato sindaco a Roma imbarazzante. Tra i vertici del partito compare Ignazio La Russa, non aggiungerei altro.
Inoltre, nonostante si faccia di tutto per dire di no, sono quantomeno affini all'estrema destra, motivo per il quale non avrà mai il mio voto.
Poi se Salvini è riuscito a fare incetta di voti in passato al sud dopo averli denigrati per anni non mi stupirei se qualche straniero voti meloni.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il programma della meloni è roba da destra sociale, praticamente fascisti senza camicia nera, bastone e olio di ricino


Cos'è la destra sociale? E da quando il fascismo è di destra?
Ma soprattutto da quando la Meloni e il suo programma son fascisti?

Ogni tanto si imparano cose nuove.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?



È il partito che sembra più per il popolo e come hai detto senza inciuci. Lo definirei una sorta di m5s 2.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


no ma seri ? la meloni ? piu bluff dei cinque stelle. spero di non dover dare pure delle prove....


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il programma della meloni è roba da destra sociale, praticamente fascisti senza camicia nera, bastone e olio di ricino


Si sa che non vi è obbligo di rispetto del programma, quindi la camicia è pronta lavata e stirata


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La buona fortuna ci servirà nel caso dovessero vincere quelli che governano da oltre 10 anni.
> Ben venga la Melona.


Ho la angosciante certezza che la buona fortuna sto giro ci serva chiunque vinca la tornata elettorale...


----------



## sunburn (26 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni ha avuto indubbiamente la capacità di intercettare l’enorme scontento nel Paese. Lo ha fatto soprattutto a scapito dei suoi alleati. Cosa ben diversa è governare e, stante la situazione attuale, sarà una rogna per tutti. Personalmente non la voterò ma non mi fascerò la testa se andrà al Governo.


Giochino facile: basta stare all’opposizione e dire che tutto ciò che fa chi governa è brutto, sporco e cattivo.
Rivedo un po’ le solite dinamiche. Le più recenti quelle sul movimento 5 stelle prima dell’affermazione su scala nazionale. Ai tempi ricordo diverse persone affascinate dal “nuovo” che usavano come argomento principe il “eh ma allora il pd meno elle…”. Com’è andata lo sappiamo. E quelli erano sicuramente molto più nuovi rispetto a Meloni, La Russa, Urso, Butti e via dicendo.
D’altro canto, non capisco nemmeno come si faccia a votare pd e alleati.

Per fortuna il 25 settembre avrò un sacco di impegni improrogabili…


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Cos'è la destra sociale? E da quando il fascismo è di destra?
> Ma soprattutto da quando la Meloni e il suo programma son fascisti?
> 
> Ogni tanto si imparano cose nuove.


credo tu sappia usare google...La destra sociale è un’area politica che raggruppa le ideologie che coniugano i principi della Destra classica e illiberale quali: tradizione, gerarchia e organicità con la giustizia sociale intesa come solidarietà nazionale o comunitaria. Nelle sue forme moderate prevede l’intervento statale nell’economia finalizzato alla correzione del liberismo puro.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Luglio 2022)

In Italia si è data la possibilità di governare praticamente a tutti. Se ora la maggioranza degli italiani vorrà darla alla Meloni non ci troverò nulla di scandaloso. È pure ora che dimostri di non saper fare solo opposizione.


----------



## darden (26 Luglio 2022)

E' un fenomeno che se dovesse andare al governo perderà tutti i suoi votanti perchè non è nient'altro che populismo alla stregua di Salvini, la prima Forza Italia del 94 e i M5S.Ovviamente non la voterò mai perchè le mie priorità per l'italia sono lontane anni luce da quelle della Meloni ed in pochi partiti ne parlano.

Ma detto questo non sarà mai il primo ministro la Meloni, Salvini+ Berlusca faranno di tutto per metterle i bastoni fra le ruote su questo tema e se non trovano un accordo entro il 22 agosto (presentazione liste) probabile che non vadano in colazione.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

Devo ammettere che personalmente mi è molto simpatica. Pensavo quasi di sposarla e che mi sarei divertito un sacco ascoltandola. Era ancora nubile e intervistata su un suo possibile compagno, ooops camerata, rispose che il candidato avrebbe dovuto superare approfonditi esami (sanitari e morali immagino).
Quando venni a sapere che la satira di estrema sx la aveva etichettata come la "Ministronza" ci rimasi male.
La sanguigna e deforme tirata sul suo essere, sul suo sentirsi, io alla fine la apprezzai.
Qualcuno nei post sopra ha evidenziato delle incongruenze, dei presunti passi falsi.
Non li conoscevo, fanno parte di una persona che nella sua crescita politica era fedele, immagino, a degli ordini di scuderia del centro dx.
Credo che una figura politica tutta di un pezzo, che faccia tutto quello che una persona desidera sia illusoria, non esista. Soprattutto se si sta a dx o sx. Se si è centristi è più facile trovarla.
E una concezione della politica un po' infantile.
Alla fine la politica deve anche essere compromesso. Altrimenti, come ho già scritto, dividiamo l'Italia su basi partitiche, trasferiamo i relativi votanti e ogni 10 anni tiriamo una riga e vediamo chi se la è cavata meglio. (Ovviamente risorse separate).
Vorrei vedere la Meloni alla prova del Blocco Navale anti immigrati e relative conseguenze. Potrebbero essere dichiarazioni in libertà che si fanno quando si è all'opposizione come quelle del democristiano che voleva sparare agli scafisti.
Ma si potrebbe fare semplicemente come fa la Guardia Costiera Australiana.
E dire: " facciamo come fanno loro. l'Australia è fascista?".
Truccare le regole del gioco sulla nomina del Presidente del Consiglio adesso che FdI domina il CDX lo trovo anti sportivo.
Cmnq no. Non la voterei a causa dei contenuti, delle modalità di raggiungimento degli obiettivi non spiegate, del sottobosco molto equivoco ed impresentabile. 
L'inchiesta di fanpage rivela aspetti a dir poco imbarazzanti.
Starò invecchiando, ma stile e contenuti contano.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> credo tu sappia usare google...La destra sociel è un’area politica che raggruppa le ideologie che coniugano i principi della Destra classica e illiberale quali: tradizione, gerarchia e organicità con la giustizia sociale intesa come solidarietà nazionale o comunitaria. Nelle sue forme moderate prevede l’intervento statale nell’economia finalizzato alla correzione del liberismo puro


Puoi anche usare google ma devi sapere di cosa stai parlando prima di scrivere concetti, visto che mischi cose di cui non hai evidentemente familiarità.
La destra sociale è un concetto artificiale quanto il termine nazifascismo, nato per dare una catalogazione al fascismo che fosse consona ad un modello politico che nulla ha a che vedere col fascismo stesso.

Quindi quando mischi destra, fascismo e camicie nere, stai parlando di cose che nemmeno sai cosa siano.
Il fascismo non è un'ideologia di destra. Non c'entra nulla con la catalogazione politica di cui stai parlando.

Perciò limitati a definire il partito della Meloni per quello che è: un partito ultra-conservatore di matrice fortemente cattolica. Fine.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giochino facile: basta stare all’opposizione e dire che tutto ciò che fa chi governa è brutto, sporco e cattivo.
> Rivedo un po’ le solite dinamiche. Le più recenti quelle sul movimento 5 stelle prima dell’affermazione su scala nazionale. Ai tempi ricordo diverse persone affascinate dal “nuovo” che usavano come argomento principe il “eh ma allora il pd meno elle…”. Com’è andata lo sappiamo. E quelli erano sicuramente molto più nuovi rispetto a Meloni, La Russa, Urso, Butti e via dicendo.
> D’altro canto, non capisco nemmeno come si faccia a votare pd e alleati.
> 
> Per fortuna il 25 settembre avrò un sacco di impegni improrogabili…


che i 5 stelle sarebbero finiti come qualsiasi partito di sinistra e cioè dividendosi in mille gruppetti era scontato, alla fine quello che gli univa era, giustamente, la critica feroce alla classe politica dominante che dibatteva sulle leggi ad personam di berlusconi, di ruby rubacuori ecc Quando metti nello stesso carrozzone un cheguevarino wannabe come di battista e un democristiano come di maio non è che poteva finire diversamente


----------



## capitano4 (26 Luglio 2022)

Parlo per la mia esperienza territoriale, Fratelli d'Italia non ha fatto altro che inglobare i "portavoti" trombati di Forza Italia riportandoli ahimè a galla, gente che ha fatto già i propri interessi privati in passato e che per lo più ha sempre bazzicato sulla linea di confine del carcere, evitato negli anni per conoscenze varie e ruoli di potere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Puoi anche usare google ma devi sapere di cosa stai parlando prima di scrivere concetti, visto che mischi cose di cui non hai evidentemente familiarità.
> La destra sociale è un concetto artificiale quanto il termine nazifascismo, nato per dare una catalogazione al fascismo che fosse consona ad un modello politico che nulla ha a che vedere col fascismo stesso.
> 
> Quindi quando mischi destra, fascismo e camicie nere, stai parlando di cose che nemmeno sai cosa siano.
> ...


le definizioni lasciano il tempo che trovano alla fine sono convenzioni e basta intendersi per capirsi, puoi chiamare il partito della meloni come piu ti aggrada, fatto sta che a livello di proposta economica è statalismo becero, lo stato che mette becco su tutto, liberta individuale ridotta a zero


----------



## davoreb (26 Luglio 2022)

io è da un paio d'anni che vedo in lei una buona coerenza rispetto agli altri e penso che voterò lei anche per mancanza di alternative.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le definizioni lasciano il tempo che trovano alla fine sono convenzioni e basta intendersi per capirsi, puoi chiamare il partito della meloni come piu ti aggrada, fatto sta che a livello di proposta economica è statalismo becero, lo stato che mette becco su tutto, liberta individuale ridotta a zero


No, non lasciano il tempo che trovano, perché stai usando termini come "fascismo" che nulla hanno a che vedere con quello di cui si sta parlando.
Ora, va bene che in Italia il popolo è tremendamente ignorante sulla Storia del suo stesso Paese, e di conseguenza anche sul fascismo, ma ciò non vuol dire che fare un calderone di cose a caso sia passabile.


----------



## Miro (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


E' un personaggio improponibile, che se riesce a divenire PdC durerà al massimo un anno dopo aver dimostrato la propria incompetenza e/o essere sbranata dall'interno dai suoi alleati (occhio soprattutto a Berlusconi che ha sempre vissuto di protagonismo e non fa da secondo violino a nessuno).
Il problema però non è lei, ma i suoi avversari che riescono ad essere anche peggio.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Luglio 2022)

Quella non è coerenza, è strategia.
La Meloni ha supportato in passato tutte le porcate Berlusconiane e già basterebbe questo per escluderla. Non la ritengo una persona capace di governare, ma soprattutto non la ritengo ovviamente una che abbia interesse per il bene del paese. Il problema è che in Italia questo interesse non ce l'ha nessuno. Per questo motivo non ritengo così grave che la meloni vada al governo, farà porcate ad personam come hanno fatto tutti gli altri prima di lei, ma almeno darà finalmente il segnale di quanto gli italiani siano stanchi dello smodato buonismo e stranierismo del PD.

Ovviamente l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che la consideri una persona in grado di governare un paese, mi agghiaccia.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano.”
> 
> C'é anche da commentare? Seriamente? Buona fortuna


perché? Cosa c'è di sbagliato?


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le definizioni lasciano il tempo che trovano alla fine sono convenzioni e basta intendersi per capirsi, puoi chiamare il partito della meloni come piu ti aggrada, fatto sta che a livello di proposta economica è statalismo becero, lo stato che mette becco su tutto, liberta individuale ridotta a zero


Oppure lo Stato che privatizza i profitti e socializza le perdite.
Quindi le concessioni balneari e le licenze dei tassisti non le tocca. Alitalia ed eredi ci restano sul groppone.
Quale è la posizione FdI sui colossi del web e la concorrenza sleale nei confronti dei negozi fisici?


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

È il leader di partito più preparato e intelligente in Italia. Direte, non che ci voglia molto..ma è così


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Essere coerenti all'opposizione è semplice, vale per tutti.
Non governare è il modo migliore per farsi percepire come "puri".
Ma il programma è assolutamente ridicolo e inattuabile dal punto di vista economico, ergo si tratta della solita ruttarola che tanto piace agli italiani.
5 anni di fuffa inutile. 
E sapete cosa è drammatico?
Che in giro non c'è molto di meglio anzi, è una delle piu votabili.
Per votare PD bisogna essere sinceramente investiti nel declino di questo paese visto che è stato al governo per tipo 9 degli ultimi 10 anni e non ha combinato nulla.
Il centro non ha identità e l'unico che poteva essere lontanamente in gamba, Calenda, si sta affossando da solo alleandosi col PD.
Renzi invotabile.
Sinistra radicale vale il 3% e vivono negli anni 70.
M5S banda di rimbecilliti.
Idem con patate Salvini (imbarazzante) e Berlusconi (un partito morto che vive intorno a lui e campa di slogan fini a se stessi) 
Centristi "conservatori" tipo Lupi, Brugnaro, Cesa etc boh... Se proprio proprio uno vuole votare cdx e non sentirsi troppo in colpa possono andare.
Paragone e Adinolfi sono un'offesa a chiunque sia dotato di un minimo di cervello.

Resta solo Marco Rizzo che è sostanzialmente un nazionalbolscevico rossobruno. C'è a chi piace, mi dispiace meno di altri ma comunque non lo voterei,


----------



## Ambrole (26 Luglio 2022)

Però ragazzi nel 2022 bisogna anche smettere di parlare di programmi politici dei vari partiti, ormai dovresti aver capito che sono tutte promesse da marinaio per ottenere i voti dopodiché non viene fatto mai nulla di positivo. L.unica soluzione sensata è astenersi in massa, non accettare più nessuno dei vecchi politici.
Fare capire che chiunque porti un nome già sentito, viene automaticamente depennato. Passare la meloni per qualcosa mai provato è assurdo.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Essere coerenti all'opposizione è semplice, vale per tutti.
> Non governare è il modo migliore per farsi percepire come "puri".
> Ma il programma è assolutamente ridicolo e inattuabile dal punto di vista economico, ergo si tratta della solita ruttarola che tanto piace agli italiani.
> 5 anni di fuffa inutile.
> ...


Beh di Calenda si sapeva abbastanza che sarebbe finita così.
È un altro Matteo Renzi. Solo meno bimbominkia.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> È il leader di partito più preparato e intelligente in Italia. Direte, non che ci voglia molto..ma è così


Concordo sul fatto che Renzi "da' le carte a tutti". Specie in tatticismi. 
Probabilmente sbircia anche nel mazzo, il santarellino.
Però quando i sindacati gli hanno fatto "BUH!" ha abolito i voucher e fatto nomine ministeriali da dimenticare.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> le definizioni lasciano il tempo che trovano alla fine sono convenzioni e basta intendersi per capirsi, puoi chiamare il partito della meloni come piu ti aggrada, fatto sta che a livello di proposta economica è statalismo becero, lo stato che mette becco su tutto, liberta individuale ridotta a zero


però non è così trai delle conclusioni arbitrarie. Penso che tu conosca la Meloni solo superficialmente. Peccato.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi nel 2022 bisogna anche smettere di parlare di programmi politici dei vari partiti, ormai dovresti aver capito che sono tutte promesse da marinaio per ottenere i voti dopodiché non viene fatto mai nulla di positivo. *L.unica soluzione sensata è astenersi in massa, non accettare più nessuno dei vecchi politici.*
> Fare capire che chiunque porti un nome già sentito, viene automaticamente depennato. Passare la meloni per qualcosa mai provato è assurdo.



Un Governo dovrà pur esserci. Pensare che sia costituito da tutti novizi della politica è possibile? Non credo.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh di Calenda si sapeva abbastanza che sarebbe finita così.
> È un altro Matteo Renzi. Solo meno bimbominkia.


Calenda:

Adesso tutti si riempiranno la bocca dell’agenda Draghi. Iniziamo a mettere giù qualche punto: 
1) rigassificatori e termovalorizzatori; 
2) profonda modifica RDC con agenzie private e perdita dopo un rifiuto; 
3) basta bonus 130% e sussidiopoli; 
4) valutazione dei magistrati
5)tempo pieno in tutte le scuole; 
6) no scostamenti di bilancio per finanziare tagli di tasse in deficit;
7) salario minimo, ma non stabilito nell’entità dalla politica;
8) chiusura false cooperative; 
9) impresa 4.0; 
10) formazione permanente ma non irrigidimento mercato lavoro.
11) accordo di libero scambio USA. 
12) centralizzazione della spesa PNRR in caso di mancata risposta dei comuni e delle regioni; 
13) spese per la difesa in linea con obblighi NATO; 
14) transizione ecologica ma evitando furori ideologici antindustriali. 
15) si alla concorrenza.

Extra agenda: 
16) limitazione della possibilità di ricorso ai TAR e del potere interdittivo di ANAC e authority varie. 
17) apertura di un cantiere costituzionale per arrivare al monocameralismo e revisione del federalismo. 
18) legge elettorale proporzionale con sbarramento alto.
19)cessione Alitalia e ILVA; 
20) liberalizzazione servizi pubblici locali e gare per gestione sistema idrico basate su investimenti sulla rete.

Facciamo che invece di parlare di posizionamenti iniziamo a parlare di cose concrete da fare. Come ha fatto #Draghi al Senato.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Essere coerenti all'opposizione è semplice, vale per tutti.
> Non governare è il modo migliore per farsi percepire come "puri".
> Ma il programma è assolutamente ridicolo e inattuabile dal punto di vista economico, ergo si tratta della solita ruttarola che tanto piace agli italiani.
> 5 anni di fuffa inutile.
> ...


Riassunto perfetto della situazione attuale.
Non capisco il senso di aver fatto cadere il governo: chi andrà al comando, viste le premesse per i prossimi 6/18 mesi, dovrà attuare delle scelte molto impopolari. Avevano il parafulmine Draghi, ma se ne sono liberati. Ora son problemi loro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> però non è così trai delle conclusioni arbitrarie. Penso che tu conosca la Meloni solo superficialmente. Peccato.


mi è bastato leggere l'assordo programma di 15 punti per capire cosa propongono: autarchia, statalismo insensato e altre ed eventuali assurdita. Questo mi basta e avanza


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


È molto brava. Speriamo non prenda l'esempio di Salvini e impazzisca d'un tratto. Al cdx serve stabilità


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi nel 2022 bisogna anche smettere di parlare di programmi politici dei vari partiti, ormai dovresti aver capito che sono tutte promesse da marinaio per ottenere i voti dopodiché non viene fatto mai nulla di positivo. L.unica soluzione sensata è astenersi in massa, non accettare più nessuno dei vecchi politici.
> Fare capire che chiunque porti un nome già sentito, viene automaticamente depennato. Passare la meloni per qualcosa mai provato è assurdo.


Forse l'agenda, le cose da fare sono già definite.
Non hanno gli attributi per farle e per fare capire agli italiani che l'ora della ricreazione è finita. 

Anche la persona a cui ho rubato questa frase è un furbacchione, perché dice che " Io non voglio cambiare gli italiani, io voglio cambiare l'Italia".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Calenda:
> 
> Adesso tutti si riempiranno la bocca dell’agenda Draghi. Iniziamo a mettere giù qualche punto:
> 1) rigassificatori e termovalorizzatori;
> ...



ho sempre basato il mio voto sui programmi economici, e per me, Calenda è l'unico che dice cose sensate (ed ha la preparazione per dirle), Ma anche questo prenderà il 4% (tranne a Milano o qualche altra grande città soprattutto del Nord dove potrebbe fare un bel bottino) e finirà alleato del PD.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perdete 15 minuti e leggete il suo programma elettorale. Poi tornate e fatemi sapere se si possa votare una cosa del genere.


se me lo riassumi tu ne perdo 1.
15 sono troppi.

così decido se votarla o stare direttamente a casa.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se me lo riassumi tu ne perdo 1.
> 15 sono troppi.
> 
> così decido se votarla o stare direttamente a casa.


Ti “spoilero” direttamente il finale: non perdere tempo ad andare a votare.


----------



## Teddy (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Come tutti i populisti è fenomenale a parole, vedremo nei fatti. Non condivido nulla di quello che dice, ne tantomeno quella corrente fascistella nel suo partito, ma le auguro di smentirmi, per il bene del paese.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Gli italiani voteranno la meloni perché semplicemente hanno già provato tutti gli altri


Io sono uno tra questi, tanto peggio di così...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


E' ovviamente pessima per comandare una delle più grandi Nazioni del mondo come la nostra.
E' evidente, fa quasi ridere immaginarla in certe situazioni complesse e che richiedono una certa padronanza degli argomenti.

Ma come ho già detto, AD OGGI è quella che voterei.

A meno che qualcun altro si presenti con candidato Premier qualcuno di competente e all' altezza.

L' unico mio dubbio, è di chi si circonderà in caso andasse al Governo.

Aggiungo, se AD OGGI ci fosse un' alternativa valida, non esiterei a sposarla.

Purtroppo io ho il difetto che quando leggo nei programmi politici di abbassare le tasse in modo drastico, capisco subito che sono bugiardissimi oppure incompetentissimi, insomma dei veri mostri per un paese.

Che magari nel primo anno la gente abbocca e dice "che bello pagare pochissime tasse", ma 10 anni dopo siamo a mendicare tutti.

Solitamente si fa il raffronto con gli altri paesi europei, e le pecore subito a beeeelaaare e indinnniate.
Poi vai a vedere: si non abbiamo una tassazione bassa, ma credere che qualche punto percentuale in più o meno degli altri, faccia *REALE E TANGIBILE* differenza, è veramente da cerebrolesi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?



Meloni?

No grazie.

Governa da 20 anni, non se ne puole più. Degrado, europeismo fanatico, immigrazioni incontrollate. Incuneata nel sistema, tutti i giudici fascisti, media di parte fascista, dittatura ai massimi livelli. FdI protetto pure dal PdR e dagli enti esterni, continuamente propagandato da Bruxelles.

Basta davvero, proviamo la freschezza del PD, diamogli una chance !


----------



## loser (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perdete 15 minuti e leggete il suo programma elettorale. Poi tornate e fatemi sapere se si possa votare una cosa del genere.


Perdete 5 minuti e leggete il programma elettorale del pd,tornerete indietro nel tempo et poi tornate e venitemi a dire se si possa votare un degrado del genere.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un Governo dovrà pur esserci. Pensare che sia costituito da tutti novizi della politica è possibile? Non credo.


A noi non serve gente con esperienza, ci serve solo gente onesta con buona volontà.
L esperienza col tempo si acquisisce, poi parliamoci chiaramente, pensa alle facce di chi ci ha governato in questi anni, oltre che disonesti, molti di loro sono obbiettivamente persone ignoranti, al limite del ritardo. Chiunque con capacità normali e buona volontà farebbe meglio


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Luglio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io è da un paio d'anni che vedo in lei una buona coerenza rispetto agli altri e penso che voterò lei anche per mancanza di alternative.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Luglio 2022)

va be letto velocemente dice le solite cose, tutte giuste ma che nessuno mai farà.
unica cosa l'abbassare le tasse che non ha senso.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> perché? Cosa c'è di sbagliato?


Niente se ti piacciono tali slogan beceri e senza senso. A me fanno ridere e piangere, dipende da cosa mi sia fumato prima.

Ragazzi, ripeto: buona fortuna!! Speriamo sia la ricetta giusta, certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so 

Io non votero' come sempre per scelta, spero sempre che un giorno si decida di mandarli tutti a quel paese con un bel 0% alle urne, il massimo sarebbe un 100% con scheda bianca, troppo sbattimento per alcuni, me compreso.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Calenda:
> 
> Adesso tutti si riempiranno la bocca dell’agenda Draghi. Iniziamo a mettere giù qualche punto:
> 1) rigassificatori e termovalorizzatori;
> ...


Il programma non è male ma metà delle cose sono comuni ad altri e i punti andrebbero approfonditi. Due parole scritte come slogan dicono tutte e niente. Come dire XYZ si ma fatto bene...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Niente se ti piacciono tali slogan beceri e senza senso. A me fanno ridere e piangere, dipende da cosa mi sia fumato prima.
> 
> Ragazzi, ripeto: buona fortuna!! Speriamo sia la ricetta giusta, certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so
> 
> Io non votero' come sempre per scelta, spero sempre che un giorno si decida di mandarli tutti a quel paese con un bel 0% alle urne, il massimo sarebbe un 100% con scheda bianca, troppo sbattimento per alcuni, me compreso.


Purtroppo o per fortuna è la democrazia.

Tremendamente inefficiente quanto pero' poco pericolosa ( difficilmente si finisce a bisticciare o fare guerre dove il governo cambia continuamente, gli scontri sono spesso tra cui almeno uno dei due contendenti è al potere da tanto tempo)

L' altra faccia della medaglia, è che l' elettorato è composto da gran parte di ignoranti ( in senso letterale e non offensivo) a cui devi raccontare mezze bugie e prenderli di pancia.
Dire la verità, ti farebbe prendere ZERO voti.

Purtroppo questo è il male supremo, impedisce di pianificare e agire REALMENTE per il futuro a medio termine, ma tant'è.

Come dico sempre, questo è proprio il motivo per cui il mio sogno di vedere eletto qualcuno di in gambissima è quasi impossibile.
Una persona ultra in gamba e con una marcia in più e che farebbe bene davvero al paese, non puo' scendere a sti compromessi, non ha ne tempo ne voglia, ne abbastanza faccia di culo per farlo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2022)

Che devo pensare?
che è sempre la solita spazzatura!
ma adesso venitemi a dire..
che sarà diverso con sono una madre


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il programma non è male ma metà delle cose sono comuni ad altri e i punti andrebbero approfonditi. Due parole scritte come slogan dicono tutte e niente. Come dire XYZ si ma fatto bene...


Sono tratti da 3-4 tweet, ma se vai ad una sua conferenza non è uno da tanto fumo e niente arrosto. Ed è proprio lui che in un confronto di programmi esige che ognuno spieghi come fa cosa e dove prende i soldi


----------



## diavolo (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Oppure lo Stato che privatizza i profitti e socializza le perdite.
> Quindi le concessioni balneari e le licenze dei tassisti non le tocca. Alitalia ed eredi ci restano sul groppone.
> Quale è la posizione FdI sui colossi del web e la concorrenza sleale nei confronti dei negozi fisici?


Aveva proposto di far pagare i colossi del web in base al numero di accessi nelle loro piattaforme.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono tratti da 3-4 tweet, ma se vai ad una sua conferenza non è uno da tanto fumo e niente arrosto. Ed è proprio lui che in un confronto di programmi esige che ognuno spieghi come fa cosa e dove prende i soldi


dovessimo scegliere tra calenda e meloni sarebbe un bel traguardo, sarei contento. Il problema sono gli alleati da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Gamma (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Leggendo il titolo ero già pronto a scrivere che preferisco quelli arancioni a quelli gialli...


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Calenda:
> 
> Adesso tutti si riempiranno la bocca dell’agenda Draghi. Iniziamo a mettere giù qualche punto:
> 1) rigassificatori e termovalorizzatori;
> ...


Questi listoni di slogan valgono tutto e niente; specialmente se la serietà dei personaggi è compromessa alla base.
Tra l'altro aumentare le spese per la difesa senza avere una politica estera propria, è praticamente come cucinare un piatto di pasta senza la pasta.
Per non parlare delle "liberalizzazioni", che inizialmente sembrano essere delle parole bellissime, ma poi scopri che sono svendite di settori strategici nazionali in mano a privati che potenzialmente rispondono a multinazionali estere, in mano a potenze avversarie. Un autogol clamoroso, praticamente, in un Paese che deve tornare ad imporre la sua strategia nel mondo, e non subire quella degli altri.
Per non parlare del fatto che dice basta sussidiopoli e poi non propone l'abrogazione di quella pagliacciata del RdC, ma solo una rimodulazione. Ed è anche normale che non ne proponga l'abolizione, visto che poi non lo voterebbe nessuno.

Calenda, lo ripeto, è un altro Matteo Renzi, l'ennesimo con l'aura del "nuovo che avanza", ma che alla fine dimostra di essere l'ennesimo rimasuglio democristiano stile La Margherita, che gioca a fare il pendolo pur di raccattare qualche sedia e minacciare maggioranze con giochetti ricattatori.
Un altro degno erede di Mastella.

Già il fatto che faccia duetto con +Europa ed Emma Bonino la dice lunga sulla serietà del personaggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono tratti da 3-4 tweet, ma se vai ad una sua conferenza non è uno da tanto fumo e niente arrosto. Ed è proprio lui che in un confronto di programmi esige che ognuno spieghi come fa cosa e dove prende i soldi


dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale in ogni dibattito politico serio, quando uno dice daro 1000 euro di pensione a tutti, un giornalista serio dovrebbe chiedere e la copertura finanziaria? se un politico dice taglieremo le tasse, un giornalista serio dovrebbe chiedere e quali tagli apportera visto le mancate entrate?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Ad ogni modo ragazzi, l' unica certezza è che chiunque andrà al Governo, durerà non più di 2 anni.

Stanno già bisticciando tutti, ancora prima di governare.
Figuriamoci poi all' atto pratico, sarà il solito circo.

Impazzisco.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono tratti da 3-4 tweet, ma se vai ad una sua conferenza non è uno da tanto fumo e niente arrosto. Ed è proprio lui che in un confronto di programmi esige che ognuno spieghi come fa cosa e *dove prende i soldi*


Tra l' altro lo dice anche la Costituzione


----------



## Shmuk (26 Luglio 2022)

Adda venì la Melona... che solo recentemente ho notato essere uno scricciolo di donna, Berlusconi le dà almeno 10 cm...

Ma a parte la sua figura, chi sarebbero i suoi, la sua squadra? Quel paio d'improponibili che si vedono girare per le TV più La Russa e Santanché?!


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna è la democrazia.
> 
> Tremendamente inefficiente quanto pero' poco pericolosa ( difficilmente si finisce a bisticciare o fare guerre dove il governo cambia continuamente, gli scontri sono spesso tra cui almeno uno dei due contendenti è al potere da tanto tempo)
> 
> ...


Condivido in parte, anche se non capisco perché ti rifugi dalla Meloni 

Io penso che in Italia ci vorranno anni e anni di sacrifici, fatti seriamente e non poi ritrasformati in bonus per accaparrarsi l'elettorato momentaneamente. Oltre a dire la verità, e cioè che siamo messi da panico, bisogna anche avere le palle e la responsabilità di agire senza cercare il consenso. 

In USA basta un imbecilloide qualunque e l'economia vola, perché hanno una struttura economica e burocratica che ci sogniamo (non che li prenda come esempio, hanno le loro storture). In Italia neanche facendo la fusione tra i più grandi statisti della storia potremmo avere risultati simili, troppo tempo e risorse sono state sprecate.

Io non ho mai giudicato l'elettorato, ognuno fa le sue scelte lecite, e grazie a Dio che siamo in democrazia. Non credo che chi voti Meloni o 5s o PD sia ignorante, ho colleghi ricercatori con PhD all'MIT o ad altre università facoltose che voteranno tutti i tipi di partito, quindi per me è una sciocchezza denigrare l'interlocutore. Indubbiamente è un problema culturale quello degli slogan, fino a prova contraria però nessuno lo ha mai fatto, o sbaglio? 

Certo che io non mi sono mai sbagliato a non votarne mezzo di questi esseri  , questo mi consola.


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo ragazzi, l' unica certezza è che chiunque andrà al Governo, durerà non più di 2 anni.
> 
> *Stanno già bisticciando tutti, ancora prima di governare.*
> Figuriamoci poi all' atto pratico, sarà il solito circo.
> ...


Ma io ve l'ho già detto. Non ci sarà nessuna maggioranza reale.
Ennesimo governo delle "larghe intese" (una volta li chiamavano inciuci o patti della crostata, quando ancora il politicamente corretto non era sdoganato) e via per un altra Legislatura.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Condivido in parte, anche se non capisco perché ti rifugi dalla Meloni



1) Perchè Letta è impresentabile
2) Perchè se deve vincere la DX lei è la meno peggio
3) Perchè i mini partiti ad oggi, non voglio votarli
4) Cosi, FORSE, dopo tanti anni che governa la SX e quelli di DX rompono le palle come se ci fosse la soluzione per far ritornare l' Italia agli antichi fasti, si renderanno conto che non è possibile, almeno potremo andare avanti tutti belli sereni.
San Tommaso non ci crede finchè non batte il naso.
Ne gioverà il sistema paese con meno odio in giro.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

qualcuno ha un riassunto del non programma PD? sinceramente 40 pagine di zeccate varie non le reggo, meglio i 15 punti fuffa di Giorgia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha un riassunto del non programma PD? sinceramente 40 pagine di zeccate varie non le reggo, meglio i 15 punti fuffa di Giorgia.



Si,la solita tiritera che si sente da 15-20 anni a questa parte : a destra c'è il fascismo,quindi votate noi che siamo santi e benefattori.


----------



## loser (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Niente se ti piacciono tali slogan beceri e senza senso. A me fanno ridere e piangere, dipende da cosa mi sia fumato prima.
> 
> Ragazzi, ripeto: buona fortuna!! Speriamo sia la ricetta giusta, certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so
> 
> Io non votero' come sempre per scelta, spero sempre che un giorno si decida di mandarli tutti a quel paese con un bel 0% alle urne, il massimo sarebbe un 100% con scheda bianca, troppo sbattimento per alcuni, me compreso.


Giusto per la cronaca,_*"certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so"*_il Milan a tifosi in tutto il mondo non solo in italia et che non scrivono correttamente l'italiano (spero ci scuserai tutti),sono di lingua madre francese,non ho studiato l'italiano(mi dispiace)però parlo e scrivo perfettamente Français Nederland Englisch and Spagnolo senza mai permettermi di sottolineare gli errori di qualcuno che si esprime su questo sito.Dunque per rispondere a la tua domanda,si chiedi troppo,niente di polemico,solo per contestuallizzare,scusa per gli errori.


----------



## Milo (26 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma perché, c'è qualcuno che davvero esce di casa di proposito per andare a votare Renzi? Sul serio?



ti garantisco che qua ancora lo ascoltano


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano.”
> 
> C'é anche da commentare? Seriamente? Buona fortuna


Uno dei video più cringe mai visti, ho dovuto cambiare canale tanto provavo imbarazzo 

Ma gliela perdono, e fingo non sia mai successo.
Veramente da invasata quel video.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me finisce un altra volta che al Senato vince una fazione e alla Camera l'altra. E' la legge elettorale che è penosa.


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Giusto per la cronaca,_*"certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so"*_il Milan a tifosi in tutto il mondo non solo in italia et che non scrivono correttamente l'italiano (spero ci scuserai tutti),sono di lingua madre francese,non ho studiato l'italiano(mi dispiace)però parlo e scrivo perfettamente Français Nederland Englisch and Spagnolo senza mai permettermi di sottolineare gli errori di qualcuno che si esprime su questo sito.Dunque per rispondere a la tua domanda,si chiedi troppo,niente di polemico,solo per contestuallizzare,scusa per gli errori.


Credo si riferisse alla Meloni, non a te. Comunque complimenti per le tue conoscenze linguistiche, sono una porta sul mondo enorme


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2022)

Giorgia è una grande donna, coerente con la sua storia politica, fin da ragazza. Una donna caparbia e coraggiosa, con idee chiare che coincidono con le mie. Sì, perché io sono Marco, sono un uomo, sono un padre, sono Cristiano, sono italiano. Viva FDI. Avrà il mio voto


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me finisce un altra volta che al Senato vince una fazione e alla Camera l'altra. E' la legge elettorale che è penosa.


Non è mai successo. Anzi, la legge elettorale favorisce il CDX


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' ovviamente pessima per comandare una delle più grandi Nazioni del mondo come la nostra.
> E' evidente, fa quasi ridere immaginarla in certe situazioni complesse e che richiedono una certa padronanza degli argomenti.


non vedi chi hanno messo a Bruxelles a capo della Commissione ?
un medico che in Germania era tra i ministri meno apprezzati.
ormai gli esperti non sono più i politici che si candidano ma quelli che non si vedono...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Comunque state tranquilli, dico ai filo-sinistrati, ma un po' a tutti.

La Meloni (o chiunque non sia CSX) non camperà più di qualche mese.

A parte l'incessante bombardamento sul pericolo fascista, se entro pochi giorni non avremo ridotto il debito pubblico a zero, disoccupazione a zero e paese che viaggia come un orologio, allora partirà ovviamente la campagna denigratoria.

"Eh, ma questa fa peggio di quelli prima, allora è un bluff". Scopriremo tutto insieme che siamo al collasso, vedrete che numeri. E comunque ci penseranno da fuori, spread alle stelle e rating C da parte degli istituti.

E ovviamente pregheremo quegli altri di riportarci sulla retta via, li pregheremo di farci vedere l'alba di una nuova era, come adesso, magari con un qualche ius soli in più.


----------



## Stex (26 Luglio 2022)

a me basta che non vinca la sinistra. si son visti i risultati di questi ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Giorgia è una grande donna, coerente con la sua storia politica, fin da ragazza. Una donna caparbia e coraggiosa, con idee chiare che coincidono con le mie. Sì, perché io sono Marco, sono un uomo, sono un padre, sono Cristiano, sono italiano. Viva FDI. Avrà il mio voto


Penso come molti, ma se lo dici sui social diventi un fascista omofono e maschilista


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Perdete 5 minuti e leggete il programma elettorale del pd,tornerete indietro nel tempo et poi tornate e venitemi a dire se si possa votare un degrado del genere.


Non mi sembra di avere scritto che quello del PD sia meglio. Si parlava della Meloni, non di quale programma fosse peggio. 
Dal mio punto di vista l’unico condivisibile sarebbe quello di Calenda, ma ovviamente non è che sia perfetto in tutte le sue virgole.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque state tranquilli, dico ai filo-sinistrati, ma un po' a tutti.
> 
> La Meloni (o chiunque non sia CSX) non camperà più di qualche mese.
> 
> ...


Secondo me basta la sola magistratura rossa ad una settimana dal voto.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non vedi chi hanno messo a Bruxelles a capo della Commissione ?
> un medico che in Germania era tra i ministri meno apprezzati.
> ormai gli esperti non sono più i politici che si candidano ma quelli che non si vedono...


Vero, pero' un "capo" che sa gestire la gente che "fa" deve avere un grandissimo polso della situazione, la gestione di uno Stato è la cosa più grande che ci sia.

Comunque l' ho scritto prima, non ho idea di chi si circonderebbero a DX in caso di vittoria.
Sarebbe importante saperlo, e anche interessante almeno per farsi un' idea.

I Toninelli di turno ci sono dappertutto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Luglio 2022)

Non male la Meloni, una botta gliela darei.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non male la Meloni, una botta gliela darei.


Per carità, apprezzamento politico ma sul fisico lasciamo perdere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Giusto per la cronaca,_*"certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so"*_il Milan a tifosi in tutto il mondo non solo in italia et che non scrivono correttamente l'italiano (spero ci scuserai tutti),sono di lingua madre francese,non ho studiato l'italiano(mi dispiace)però parlo e scrivo perfettamente Français Nederland Englisch and Spagnolo senza mai permettermi di sottolineare gli errori di qualcuno che si esprime su questo sito.Dunque per rispondere a la tua domanda,si chiedi troppo,niente di polemico,solo per contestuallizzare,scusa per gli errori.



Tranquillo,l'utente era contro la Melona 

Che poi non è neanche vero che non sa parlare decentemente l'Italiano,forse qualcuno parla più per sentito dire che altro.
Certo che se al posto di ascoltare la diretta interessata si ascoltano i messaggi alla "osho",allora è tutto chiaro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha un riassunto del non programma PD? sinceramente 40 pagine di zeccate varie non le reggo, meglio i 15 punti fuffa di Giorgia.


è lo stesso programma di giorgia al contrario  uno no ius solis, l'altro si, uno per gli asterischi e l'altro no, vanno d'accordo sulla politica economica fatta di prebende statali, bonus e regalie varie, cambiano solo i beneficiari di tali bonus


----------



## Giofa (26 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non male la Meloni, una botta gliela darei.


C'è grossa crisi (cit.)


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Giusto per la cronaca,_*"certo che se sapesse almeno parlare decentemente Italiano sarei più tranquillo, vabbé, chiedo troppo lo so"*_il Milan a tifosi in tutto il mondo non solo in italia et che non scrivono correttamente l'italiano (spero ci scuserai tutti),sono di lingua madre francese,non ho studiato l'italiano(mi dispiace)però parlo e scrivo perfettamente Français Nederland Englisch and Spagnolo senza mai permettermi di sottolineare gli errori di qualcuno che si esprime su questo sito.Dunque per rispondere a la tua domanda,si chiedi troppo,niente di polemico,solo per contestuallizzare,scusa per gli errori.


Ti sei per caso candidato alla guida del paese? :Lol: in quel caso ti mangio vivo!!

Scherzi a parte non capisco cosa c'entri. Prima di tutto come dici non è la tua madrelingua, poi non sei un candidato a guidare l'Italia. Io li aspetto che chi mi rappresenti sappia esprimere concetti non usando espressioni prettamente dialettali come faremmo noi al bar. Strana richiesta?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tranquillo,l'utente era contro la Melona
> 
> Che poi non è neanche vero che non sa parlare decentemente l'Italiano,forse qualcuno parla più per sentito dire che altro.
> Certo che se al posto di ascoltare la diretta interessata si ascoltano i messaggi alla "osho",allora è tutto chiaro.


Cioè? A volte mi metto le mani nei capelli sentendola, non scherziamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioè? A volte mi metto le mani nei capelli sentendola, non scherziamo.



Perchè da mani nei capelli ?
L'ho sentita parlare diverse volte (come tutti gli altri politici più conosciuti) e non mi sembra così disastrosa.
Per dire,non è mica al livello di Razzi


----------



## Milanoide (26 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Calenda, lo ripeto, è un altro Matteo Renzi, l'ennesimo con l'aura del "nuovo che avanza", ma che alla fine dimostra di essere l'ennesimo rimasuglio democristiano stile La Margherita, che gioca a fare il pendolo pur di raccattare qualche sedia e minacciare maggioranze con giochetti ricattatori.
> Un altro degno erede di Mastella.
> 
> Già il fatto che faccia duetto con +Europa ed Emma Bonino la dice lunga sulla serietà del personaggio.



Ti posso dare buono tutto, pur non condividendo, perché argomentato da un certo punto di vista.

Però il paragone con la Margherita è quasi un insulto, vista l'irrilevanza di quella esperienza politica. Per me Azione lascerà un segno tangibile. Il tempo giudicherà.

Quella di vendere certe aziende è una scelta di campo molto forte. Elettoralmente non paga, spaventa.

Il reddito di cittadinanza come pensione sociale per gente ormai fuori mercato ci potrebbe stare. Non è a suo modo una misura organicistica? Qualcosa per tenere insieme le componenti di una società?
Magari in cambio, almeno, di lavori socialmente utili?
Non per i giovani, i malavitosi etc etc.
Rimane comunque diseducativo e rischioso lasciare una ciambella di salvataggio a chi potrebbe oziare e o lavorare in nero una vita e prendersi alla fine la paghetta statale senza aver contribuito.

I Radicali sono/sembrano irrilevanti, ma per cultura politica sono da decenni i trascinatori. Anche rispetto a quella chiesa laica che era il PCI. Tu probabilmente aborri i loro messaggi e la loro cultura politica. Però sono tosti nelle loro battaglie.

Quindi lo strano duo Azione + Europa si spiega con la visione secondo cui la risposta ai problemi è in maggiore integrazione europea ed internazionalismo e non meno.
Si può non condividere ovviamente.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè da mani nei capelli ?
> L'ho sentita parlare diverse volte (come tutti gli altri politici più conosciuti) e non mi sembra così disastrosa.
> Per dire,non è mica al livello di Razzi


Razzi lo voterei con piacere, sarebbe almeno l'apice della disgrazia.

Non so, già mi sta enormemente sui maroni l'accento dialettale, se poi ci aggiungi un linguaggio da quinta elementare ed espressioni usati alla *** de can mi stufo subito. Da chi dovrebbe rappresentarmi mi aspetto un'elevatura più importante rispetto a dei beceri slogan. 

Non per forza mi metto le mani dei capelli per un verbo sbagliato o una parola detta alla caciara o sbagliata, ci sta, ma eleva 'sto cavolo di linguaggio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Le riconosco il pregio di avere avuto acume e aver dissimulato coerenza, che infatti è stata apprezzata dagli italiani e riconosciuta persino dagli avversari politici.

Per il resto, tralasciando il fatto che io a destra non voterei neanche se dovessi scegliere solo fra partiti di destra (e qui parliamo di un partito perdipiù di destra ultraconservatore e ultracattolico e con note simpatie se non da parte di Giorgia, di alcuni suoi fidi scudieri ), l'idea che mi sono fatto è che lei sia una donna non molto capace anche se intelligente.
Mi spiego meglio. È innegabile che la Meloni abbia mostrato una leadership sorprendente e un carisma che nessuno pensava potesse avere, aldilà della popolarità di certi suoi slogan e meme. Ed è vero che è stata assolutamente la migliore stratega di questa legislatura, gettando benzina sul fuoco quando serviva e ritirandosi quando necessario.

Ma se parliamo di capacità di decostruzione dei singoli problemi...
È il problema di tutti i partiti populisti, e non solo di quelli di centrodestra, attenzione. È il problema ad esempio che è stato evidenziato nel primo Movimento 5 stelle.
L'individuare soluzioni semplici (e banali) per problemi complessi. Per me questo non è assolutamente modo di far politica, che invece richiede il giusto livello di competenza, anche se non per forza tecnocratica.
E mi duole dire, visto che parliamo della leader del futuro primo partito italiano, se non futura premier, che qui siamo distanti anni luce da quella competenza menzionata.
Fra politica non significa solo vincere o perdere le elezioni, stare o non stare sulle balle agli elettori, prendere o non prendere posizione su qualcosa. Ma significa anche proporre soluzioni a problemi.
E non vedo come la Meloni e gli altri suoi del suo partito possano essere in grado di farlo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioè? A volte mi metto le mani nei capelli sentendola, non scherziamo.


A parte come parla, che a parte la cringiata “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano", parla abbastanza bene.
Non è scema dai.

Ma a parte questo, io confido molto nel fatto che poi una volta al potere, perfino i più alienati, si rendano conto di cosa sia la realtà e di cosa siano le promesse elettorali o le idee prima di essere realmente nella stanza dei bottoni.

Ad esempio: Flat tax 15%, si bellissimo, bellissimo nel mondo delle fate.
Ecco, un conto è dirlo prima, ma poi la mia idea è che quando arriva il momento delle scelte, si rendano conto della caxxata e si ravvedano.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A parte come parla, che a parte la cringiata “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano", parla abbastanza bene.
> Non è scema dai.
> 
> Ma a parte questo, io confido molto nel fatto che poi una volta al potere, perfino i più alienati, si rendano conto di cosa sia la realtà e di cosa siano le promesse elettorali o le idee prima di essere realmente nella stanza dei bottoni.
> ...


Ma cosa vuol dire scema? O intelligente? Sono tutte valutazioni che non possiamo fare, io ho i miei dubbi che una persona "intelligente" si faccia dare della mignotta da Berlusconi con un sorrisone stampato in faccia 

Che poi si sappia destreggiare ed abbia imparato l'arte (neanche tanto complicata) del populismo é innegabile, ma da qui a farla passare per uno statista c'é ne passa. Me lo auguro!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire scema? O intelligente? Sono tutte valutazioni che non possiamo fare, io ho i miei dubbi che una persona "intelligente" si faccia dare della mignotta da Berlusconi con un sorrisone stampato in faccia
> 
> Che poi si sappia destreggiare ed abbia imparato l'arte (neanche tanto complicata) del populismo é innegabile, ma da qui a farla passare per uno statista c'é ne passa. Me lo auguro!


Ma che statista 

Intendo dire, che parla abbastanza bene, già parlare bene vuol dire avere il cervello collegato alla lingua.
Almeno è un buon indizio per avere un' idea della persona che hai davanti.
In generale

Cosa che ad esempio, Salvini non ha nemmeno quella.


----------



## Dexter (26 Luglio 2022)

Alla fine vincerà e sarà curioso e divertente osservare quanto tempo durerà, perché sappiamo tutti che é solo questione di tempo prima che il PD torni al comando.
Ma più divertente della situazione che si verrà a creare, sono quelli che sostengono che "fanno tutti schifo, sono tutti invotabili, Meloni buuu, Salvini fassista, Letta incapace, Conte pagliaccio" ecc ecc...e alla fine voteranno PD  perché gli elettori di sinistra sono così, si vergognano di ciò che votano. Ed OGNI elezioni politiche questa cosa mi fa ammazzare dal ridere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A parte come parla, che a parte la cringiata “Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer, soy una madre, soy cristiano", parla abbastanza bene.
> Non è scema dai.
> 
> Ma a parte questo, io confido molto nel fatto che poi una volta al potere, perfino i più alienati, si rendano conto di cosa sia la realtà e di cosa siano le promesse elettorali o le idee prima di essere realmente nella stanza dei bottoni.
> ...


quando se ne rendono conto e si "ravvedono" chiamano il governo tecnico per il lavoro sporco e impopolare


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che statista
> 
> Intendo dire, che parla abbastanza bene, già parlare bene vuol dire avere il cervello collegato alla lingua.
> Cosa che ad esempio, Salvini non ha nemmeno quello.


Assolutamente non sono convinto di cio'. L'aspetto al varco, questo thriller l'ho già visto mille volte. Non mi sembra che sia passata per non so quale situazione a differenza dello scemo felpato. Al potere la musica cambia.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quando se ne rendono conto e si "ravvedono" chiamano il governo tecnico per il lavoro sporco e impopolare


Ovvio.

Fortuna io non ho ne background ne capacità, ma fossi al potere mi odierebbe l' intera Nazione dopo un mese 

Ovviamente mi osannerebbero 10 anni dopo  

Questo dovrebbe fare il Governante dei miei sogni.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> *Che ne pensate di lei?* Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


Na sportellata senza problemi.


----------



## Viulento (26 Luglio 2022)




----------



## loser (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ti sei per caso candidato alla guida del paese? :Lol: in quel caso ti mangio vivo!!
> 
> Scherzi a parte non capisco cosa c'entri. Prima di tutto come dici non è la tua madrelingua, poi non sei un candidato a guidare l'Italia. Io li aspetto che chi mi rappresenti sappia esprimere concetti non usando espressioni prettamente dialettali come faremmo noi al bar. Strana richiesta?


ok e un malinteso ,l'avevo preso per un mio commento,ho ancora un po di strada da fare per non incombere in errori,scusa.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?


penso che all'opposizione è andata fortissimo ora vedremo a governare

altri che promettevano fuoco e fiamme e molti ci avrebbero scommesso su una forte integrità poi una volta al potere reale hanno "sparato ad acqua" come Salvini o hanno rinnegato praticamente tutto quello che hanno sempre detto come i 5 stelle

credo che una volta al potere (se ci andrà ovviamente) resterà invischiata in una grossa ragnatela che si farà sempre piu stretta e finirà a farle fare un pò di tutto..anche quello che nessuno si aspetta da lei

ci saranno miliardi di interessi che si intrecceranno..pressioni...cose "nuove" con cui fare i conti..e ci saranno dei "nemici" che però si scoprirà essere "amici degli amici" quindi non cosi tanto "nemici"..ecc

inoltre non scordiamo che come diceva Andreotti "il potere logora..chi non ce l'ha"

nel senso che stare a lottare per la poltrona è una cosa...starci sopra (e volerla mantenere) è un'altra...improvvisamente ti scopri meno grintoso e più "saggio"...o piu parac...?

in conclusione..non mi aspetto nulla di trascendentale nemmeno da lei..poi vedremo

ps:comunque io devo leggere bene i programmi di tutti e sentire bene quello che dicono e come lo dicono su tutte le cose per scegliere chi votare...esclusi estremismi (che forse manco ci saranno sto giro) dalla sinistra piu combattiva alla destra piu decisa (Meloni.Lega.ecc) sono aperto a tutto..come sempre..

l'unica cosa di cui sono quasi sicuro è che voterò..non sono sempre stato sicuro e voglioso di farlo nelle varie elezioni ma quest'anno si..voterò di sicuro (99% quantomeno)


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Luglio 2022)

Non ho molta fiducia nella Meloni ma mai come con il governo Draghi ho capito che è molto meglio un governo politico che uno di larghe intese. La mancanza di opposizione sia in parlamento che nei mass media è un vero schifo che non vorrei più rivedere.

Per il resto temo che chiunque governi non abbia molto margine di manovra, l'Italia è ostaggio di altri paesi.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non male la Meloni, una botta gliela darei.


beh questo no dai!

almeno su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo credo...sul fatto che fa cag... esteticamente intendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2022)

Fascista e hitleriana, tornano i Balilla e i campi di concentramento, la democrazia finisce il 25 settembre, apocalisse.


----------



## Raryof (26 Luglio 2022)

La Meloni dovrà tornare a dare un minimo di credibilità ad una politica che viene da anni di pandemia della stupidisia e del commissariamento legato ad un'emergenza (prima sanitaria e poi finanziaria) creata in casa dalla grande UE che tutti aspettiamo come àncora di salvezza per un paese che non può essere salvato se non dagli italiani stessi.
Vorrei che fingesse di essere sistemica, almeno inizialmente e poi facesse tutt'altro, trovasse una soluzione all'immigrazione forsennata senza passare come fascista, l'autoritarismo va bene solo quando difendi la tua gente/i tuoi confini e non quando difendi esclusivamente la tua persona (come faceva il tanto acclamato Dario Mraghi).
Vorrei che si capisse che finiremo nelle mani del centrodestra (con conseguente pericolo fascismo e sovranismo) e lo si capisse per bene, altrove hanno truccato le elezioni per fare guerre o per celebrare l'europeismo in Francia, da noi complice una manica di scemi antiitaliani la gente si è rotta le palle e adesso la destra tornerà al potere, la stessa destra che dovrà cominciare un percorso legato alla credibilità dell'Italia senza osannare alcun tipo di europeismo salvifico, in sostanza dovremo essere buoni e cari e poi farci gli affari nostri, gli stessi affari che non abbiamo potuto toccare in questi anni di governi tecnici per bypassare il parlamento e degradare ancora di più una situazione che doveva scatenare crisi energetiche, sanitarie e quant'altro, tutte robe aspettate secondo un certo tipo di sistema e e pure legittime (!), perché se tu procedi con sanzioni che poi ti si ritorcono contro significa che sei a favore, così come sei a favore della guerra che tanto combatti con messaggi di pace, ma poi ne dovrai uscire e per uscire devi essere credibile e tornare dal popolo; una volta che si sarà cementata la destra l'antieuropeismo sarà semplicemente realtà e si allargherà sempre più.
Vedetela così, ciò che è limitazione, emergenza, guerra, morte, ius stupidae e immigrazione forsennata saranno tematiche tipicamente europeiste, chi voterà loro voterà quella roba lì, parleranno di fascismo e si faranno scudo con le solite robe pro lgbt e simpatiche tematiche simili, totalmente inutili, debito, ciò che crea debito è ciò che permette al pd di comandare senza mai vincere, perché ce lo chiede l'UE buona, ma ogni giorno che passerà senza il pd al governo sarà un giorno buono per staccarsi e riprendere il filo, se poi la gente vorrà tornare alle emergenze, alle prese per il culo benissimo, vorrà dire che si saranno stancati di avere al governo chi magari, in maniera magari simbolica, dovrà uscire dalla fase -presa per il culo- e tornare ad una vita quanto meno simile a quella di prima, simil democratica, elezioni, governi politici (anche se inutili) e roba simile, la gente è stanca di tutto questo e non accetterà più ciò che porterà a narrative tossiche da mandare avanti facendosi scudo con le finte emergenze.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Perdete 15 minuti e leggete il suo programma elettorale. Poi tornate e fatemi sapere se si possa votare una cosa del genere.


Io ho ancora impresso il programma elettorale del centrodestra alle elezioni scorse: alla voce "ricerca e istruzione" due misere paginette e un generico "rilanciare l'università". 

Il centrodestra è quello che si autodefinisce il polo con la cultura del lavoro, il progresso delle eccellenze italiane etc. Poi Salv1ni e compagnia bella non hanno la minima idea né competenze riguardo la tecnologia, il digitale, i nuovi lavori, il mondo della ricerca. Ai comizi solo frasine su come debellare la gravissima piaga degli lgtb, il tutto condito da spot religiosi (chi ricorda Salvini che invoca il cuore immacolato di Maria?). 
Sono onestamente ridicoli.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora impresso il programma elettorale del centrodestra alle elezioni scorse: alla voce "ricerca e istruzione" due misere paginette e un generico "rilanciare l'università".
> 
> Il centrodestra è quello che si autodefinisce il polo con la cultura del lavoro, il progresso delle eccellenze italiane etc. Poi Salv1ni e compagnia bella non hanno la minima idea né competenze riguardo la tecnologia, il digitale, i nuovi lavori, il mondo della ricerca. Ai comizi solo frasine su come debellare la gravissima piaga degli lgtb, il tutto condito da spot religiosi (chi ricorda Salvini che invoca il cuore immacolato di Maria?).
> Sono onestamente ridicoli.









Deve accaparrarsi i voti delle vecchiette ultra religiose?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora impresso il programma elettorale del centrodestra alle elezioni scorse: alla voce "ricerca e istruzione" due misere paginette e un generico "rilanciare l'università".
> 
> Il centrodestra è quello che si autodefinisce il polo con la cultura del lavoro, il progresso delle eccellenze italiane etc. *Poi Salv1ni e compagnia bella non hanno la minima idea né competenze riguardo la tecnologia, il digitale, i nuovi lavori, il mondo della ricerca*. Ai comizi solo frasine su come debellare la gravissima piaga degli lgtb, il tutto condito da spot religiosi (chi ricorda Salvini che invoca il cuore immacolato di Maria?).
> Sono onestamente ridicoli.



Ma la vogliamo smettere con queste frasi fatte ?
Perchè mi vuoi dire che dalla parte opposta della barricata hanno le competenze ?
Lavoro nel digitale da anni (praticamente da quando lo stupido PD governa in lungo e in largo) e sai cosa hanno fatto per il settore ?

Una beata MINCA.
Quindi smettiamola a parlare di competenze.
Sono tutte CARIATIDI,dinosauri della politica,da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2772
> 
> 
> Deve accaparrarsi i voti delle vecchiette ultra religiose?


ahahahaha

è il gioco delle parti...penserà che cosi fa capire la sua ostilità alle altre religioni (islam per farla breve) e cavalca il sentimento anti-islamico...

il problema è che è in ritardo di qualche anno...quando l'isis andava "forte"...ora per cavalcare l'onda popolare degli "anti" deve scegliere altri obiettivi..tipo l'UE o gli USA..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho sempre basato il mio voto sui programmi economici, e per me, Calenda è l'unico che dice cose sensate (ed ha la preparazione per dirle), Ma anche questo prenderà il 4% (tranne a Milano o qualche altra grande città soprattutto del Nord dove potrebbe fare un bel bottino) e finirà alleato del PD.


finirà col p che ha fatto di tutto per contrastare buona parte dei punti sopra citati


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Luglio 2022)

Da elettore di destra, non mi piace. Se la destra è risorta dopo le ceneri di Fini, Alfano e compagnia varia è solo ed esclusivamente grazie a Salvini, di cui oggi raccoglie i frutti. Salvini è stato abbattuto dalla stessa forza mediatica e giudiziaria che si abbatterà contro di lei, la differenza è che queste forze non hanno cambiato le mie idee. Non scendo dal carro e voterò lega.

Chi vota Meloni poi sappia che è più centralista di Letta, il che è tutto dire


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da elettore di destra, non mi piace. Se la destra è risorta dopo le ceneri di Fini, Alfano e compagnia varia è solo ed esclusivamente grazie a Salvini, di cui oggi raccoglie i frutti. Salvini è stato abbattuto dalla stessa forza mediatica e giudiziaria che si abbatterà contro di lei, la differenza è che queste forze non hanno cambiato le mie idee. Non scendo dal carro e voterò lega.
> 
> Chi vota Meloni poi sappia che è più centralista di Letta, il che è tutto dire


La Meloni ha accettato il federalismo in cambio del Presidenzialismo.
L'importante è che tu sia dentro la coalizione, va bene anche la Lega


----------



## Simo98 (26 Luglio 2022)

Sinceramente al pericolo fascista credo poco, sono altri tempi
Mi preoccupano più che altro i pensieri retrogradi sui diritti, libertà personali e concezione della società in senso lato
Ma in ogni caso, come ogni governo da 20 anni, riuscirà a fare poco e niente che possa veramente cambiare l'Italia (in bene o in male). Serve a mio parere una riforma costituzionale di ampio raggio che cambi questo sistema politico


----------



## Miro (26 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da elettore di destra, non mi piace. Se la destra è risorta dopo le ceneri di Fini, Alfano e compagnia varia è solo ed esclusivamente grazie a Salvini, di cui oggi raccoglie i frutti. Salvini è stato abbattuto dalla stessa forza mediatica e giudiziaria che si abbatterà contro di lei, la differenza è che queste forze non hanno cambiato le mie idee. Non scendo dal carro e voterò lega.
> 
> Chi vota Meloni poi sappia che è più centralista di Letta, il che è tutto dire


Mah oddio, al netto della magistratura (verissimo), Salvini si è autodistrutto con la sua cialtroneria atomica (perchè questo è, un venditore di pentole, prima o poi la gente lo capisce) e per aver tenuto il piede in due scarpe con Draghi facendo questa ridicola pseudo-opposizione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Luglio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Mah oddio, al netto della magistratura (verissimo), Salvini si è autodistrutto con la sua cialtroneria atomica (perchè questo è, un venditore di pentole, prima o poi la gente lo capisce) e per aver tenuto il piede in due scarpe con Draghi facendo questa ridicola pseudo-opposizione.


Era stato fatto passare per un idiota al cospetto di Conte, CONTE, ovvero il più grande trasformista della storia, uno che non ha una idea su niente, uno che si fa dettare le linea da un giornale. Ora tre anni dopo, chi aveva ragione?
Il crollo nei sondaggi è arrivato col covid, non prima.

Draghi è stata un'imposizione di gente impegnata interpretare con grande autonomia il risultato elettorale del 2018. Se non ci entrava Salvini ci prendevamo un Conte ter a guida draghi, ovvero quello che voleva Letta per adesso. Le intenzioni erano buone, ma impossibili da attuare. Ha sicuramente avuto più coraggio della Meloni che all'opposizione ha gioco facile. Le porcate approvate da pd e m5s con draghi avevano i numeri anche senza la lega, i numeri in Parlamento non mentono.

Salvini ha fatto un solo vero errore, ovvero allearsi col m5s nel 2018. Quello è il vero errore da cui deve riscattarsi. Ed è in un governo di destra che lo voglio valutare.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2022)

quello che io mi chiedo e mi stupisco è di come la maggioranza delle persnone riesca a essere cosi schierata da una parte o da un altra

io trovo cose buone (o diciamo in linea con le mie idee) sia da una parte che dall'altra e trovo cose che non condivido per nulla da una parte e dall'altra

quindi alla fine il mio è un pò un'operazione matematica per vedere da che parte pendo (a seconda del periodo)

cioè mi stupisco che vedo per molti invece la bilancia pendere decisamente verso una parte..come se dicessero tutto bene e dall'altra tutto male

lo vedo proprio dall'enfasi nei commenti e nei discorsi (qui magari si è piu verso destra,da altre parti anche nel real magari verso sinistra ecc non è quello il punto)

ammetto che un pò vi invidio anche..

ma non capisco come si faccia: ci sono talmente tante cose..dalla sicurezza alla sanità..dal lavoro all'istruzione..dalla politica estera ai temi sociali...dal clima al ecc ecc


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè mi stupisco che vedo per molti invece la bilancia pendere decisamente verso una parte..come se dicessero tutto bene e dall'altra tutto male
> 
> lo vedo proprio dall'enfasi nei commenti e nei discorsi (qui magari si è piu verso destra,da altre parti anche nel real magari verso sinistra ecc non è quello il punto)
> 
> ammetto che un pò vi invidio anche..


Questo capita quando,dopo un decennio totalmente a guida di un unico partito (PD),quest'ultimo si ripropone come un partito "vergine" per salvare le sorti dell'Italia.
Il tutto dopo aver fallito in lungo e in largo per ben 10 anni.

Ora io in questo momento pendo più sul cdx,quindi magari sono di parte,ma dopo 10 anni chi ha il coraggio di votare ancora a sx ?
i possessori della tesserina di partito,i pensionati,e poi chi altro ? Quelli gender,fluid,o altre minchìate simili e soprattutto quelli "contro" Salvini,"contro" berlusconi,"contro" la meloni. Chi altri ?

A dx voteranno quelli che ne hanno le 00 piene del pd e della loro politica.

Ecco perchè è così semplice scegliere tra i due schieramenti.
lasciate perdere le promesse elettorali,tanto quelle se le porterà via il vento come sempre.

Se a voi piace come è stata governata l'Italia negli ultimi 10 anni,votate a sx. 
Se volete provare a cambiare registro,dando chance anche agli altri,votate a dx.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Era stato fatto passare per un idiota al cospetto di Conte, CONTE, ovvero il più grande trasformista della storia, uno che non ha una idea su niente, uno che si fa dettare le linea da un giornale. Ora tre anni dopo, chi aveva ragione?
> Il crollo nei sondaggi è arrivato col covid, non prima.
> 
> Draghi è stata un'imposizione di gente impegnata interpretare con grande autonomia il risultato elettorale del 2018. Se non ci entrava Salvini ci prendevamo un Conte ter a guida draghi, ovvero quello che voleva Letta per adesso. Le intenzioni erano buone, ma impossibili da attuare. Ha sicuramente avuto più coraggio della Meloni che all'opposizione ha gioco facile. Le porcate approvate da pd e m5s con draghi avevano i numeri anche senza la lega, i numeri in Parlamento non mentono.
> ...



Pioco,Salvini si è umiliato da solo.
Aveva tutto,si stava mangiando tutto l'elettorato grillino e poi.....papeete.
Anche se bisogna ammettere che la colpa era dei governatori del nord che lo strattonavano continuamente per tentare lo strappo (e una volta fatto,se ne sono lavati le mani lasciando Salvini in pasto alla stampa )


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ahahahaha
> 
> è il gioco delle parti...penserà che cosi fa capire la sua ostilità alle altre religioni (islam per farla breve) e cavalca il sentimento anti-islamico...
> 
> il problema è che è in ritardo di qualche anno...quando l'isis andava "forte"...ora per cavalcare l'onda popolare degli "anti" deve scegliere altri obiettivi..tipo l'UE o gli USA..



Non tirare fuori strani suggerimenti, che quello è capace di tirare fuori dall' armadio quella maglietta con la faccia di Putin....


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2022)

Ascoltate la dedica finale


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2022)

Non capisco, se la Melone dovesse diventare 1 ministro, ovvero la prima donna della storia italiana, non dovrebbero essere tutti contenti? Parlo del clan femminismo etcc?
Sarebbe un segnale forte no di equità tra i sessi non è quello che vogliono i femministi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non capisco, se la Melone dovesse diventare 1 ministro, ovvero la prima donna della storia italiana, non dovrebbero essere tutti contenti? Parlo del clan femminismo etcc?
> Sarebbe un segnale forte no di equità tra i sessi non è quello che vogliono i femministi?



Meglio una transizione, si fa trapiantare un bel cetriolone (anzi, un manganello, per restare in tema), così sono tutti più contenti


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Cioè? A volte mi metto le mani nei capelli sentendola, non scherziamo.


mi sembra un commento veramente esagerato


----------



## Simo98 (26 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non capisco, se la Melone dovesse diventare 1 ministro, ovvero la prima donna della storia italiana, non dovrebbero essere tutti contenti? Parlo del clan femminismo etcc?
> Sarebbe un segnale forte no di equità tra i sessi non è quello che vogliono i femministi?


Sarebbe paradossale che il primo presidente donna è anche capo del partito più conservatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2022)

Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


mi sa che non la voto più e non perchè sono filocinese


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.



Ma queste foto vengono scattate da brunetta ?


----------



## ARKANA (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


Di conseguenza sarà filo ucraina, la prossima volta allora sarà lei in treno con macron e scholz


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza sarà filo ucraina, la prossima volta allora sarà lei in treno con macron e scholz



Se in Inghilterra andrà al potere la Truss, credo che invece del treno saliranno insieme direttamente a bordo di un missile.
Ma come dice Boris, "con le donne al potere niente guerra"


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza sarà filo ucraina, la prossima volta allora sarà lei in treno con macron e scholz


Con la Lega al governo secondo me sarà filo ucraina, ma fino ad un certo punto. Sarà un anti-putinismo più moderato, sulla stregua di Germania e Francia, si spera. In caso contrario, si capirà allora perchè sia riuscita a diventare premier nonostante sia di destra. L'unica consolazione è che Biden il prossimo inverno prenderà batoste a gogo e si indebolirà, al punto che molti paesi dell'UE prenderanno una posizione indipendente, come già sta succedendo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.



Ahahahah questa non vedere l' ora di dire "armiamoci e partite"

Grande Melona!


----------



## Swaitak (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se in Inghilterra andrà al potere la Truss, credo che invece del treno saliranno insieme direttamente a bordo di un missile.
> Ma come dice Boris, "con le donne al potere niente guerra"


Meloni e Truss Vs la sorella di Ciccio Kim


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Luglio 2022)

Se l'alternativa a questa accozzaglia di ladri del pd e 5 stelle e la meloni ben venga .
Critichiamo chi non è mai stato al governo ma questi che abbiamo avuto li avete visti?
Quel morto di sonno di letta poi....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa a questa accozzaglia di ladri del pd e 5 stelle e la meloni ben venga .
> Critichiamo chi non è mai stato al governo ma questi che abbiamo avuto li avete visti?
> Quel morto di sonno di letta poi....



Letta ha detto che è pronto a vestire i panni del FRONTMAN della coalizione sx


----------



## Sam (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


Non c'è da meravigliarsi.
FdI è l'erede di AN, che è l'erede del vecchio MSI di Almirante. L'atlantismo è parte del loro DNA.
Semmai, l'anomalia era lo schierarsi a favore di Putin, prima che Washington si schiarisse la gola con la questione Ucraina.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


A parte il fatto che mi piacerebbe che chiunque vada al governo fosse un po' meno filo Usa ed Europa, visto che sono paesi morti, c'è da dire che dichiararsi anticina è davvero automutilarsi i genitali. Il futuro è lì, tutto è lì, l.europa è politicamente ed economicamente il nulla assoluto, gli Usa stanno perdendo sempre più centralità rispetto ai paesi che avranno davvero peso nei prossimi anni


----------



## Manue (26 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giorgia Meloni è praticamente il nuovo fenomeno politico italiano, il suo partito Fratelli D'Italia è primo nei sondaggi e, quasi sicuramente, destinato a governare (e riportare il centrodestra al governo dopo quasi 15 anni). Ha rubato voti al suo "alleato" (?) Matteo Salvini rubandogli inaspettatamente lo scettro di leader della coalizione tramite suoi capisaldi come quello della "coerenza": infatti, nella passata legislatura, non ha mai ceduto a governare con qualcuno nemmeno nel periodo buio della pandemia dicendo no al governo Draghi, che tanti voti è costato a tutti i partiti che ne hanno fatto parte. Gesto che, conveniente o meno, le sta dando ragione sul piano elettorale.
> 
> Che ne pensate di lei? Le riconoscete dei meriti? La votereste alle elezioni politiche di settembre o la considerate l'ennesimo bluff della politica italiana?



dx o sx, 
Meloni io non la voterei mai nella vita…
Solo polemiche e urla il suo modo di comunicare.

in Italia non abbiamo uno credibili, zero.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2772
> 
> 
> Deve accaparrarsi i voti delle vecchiette ultra religiose?


Nello staff di Salvino esiste qualcuno pagato per allestire lo sfondo Italico-religioso, così gli italiani possono sentirsi a casa. Niente, nuove elezioni, vecchio schifo. 


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma la vogliamo smettere con queste frasi fatte ?
> Perchè mi vuoi dire che dalla parte opposta della barricata hanno le competenze ?
> Lavoro nel digitale da anni (praticamente da quando lo stupido PD governa in lungo e in largo) e sai cosa hanno fatto per il settore ?
> 
> ...


Scusami ma la frase fatta l'hai scritta tu, rispondendo alla questione con la vecchissima "sì Tizio ruba, ma anche Caio ruba". 

Io ho parlato del cdx, i cui esponenti quando si alzano la mattina non pensano minimamente a come aiutare la ricerca in Italia, come provare a sistemare i conti, come fare lotta all evasione fiscale. 

Se come leggo in questi giorni la soluzione è Meloni, non credo sia troppo chiedere che si tratti di una proposta virtuosa sui temi centrali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Nello staff di Salvino esiste qualcuno pagato per allestire lo sfondo Italico-religioso, così gli italiani possono sentirsi a casa. Niente, nuove elezioni, vecchio schifo.
> 
> Scusami ma la frase fatta l'hai scritta tu, rispondendo alla questione con la vecchissima "sì Tizio ruba, ma anche Caio ruba".
> 
> ...



Tizio ruba, ma anche Caio ruba ?
Veramente ho scritto che NESSUNO,visti gli attori in campo nei due schieramenti,sarebbe in grado di mettere mano e sistemare queste tematiche.
Ripeto,sfortunatamente per noi che non abbiamo una classe politica all'altezza,nessuno.

Quindi si,trovo stucchevole tirare fuori la storiella della destra ignorante che non saprebbe pensare e risolvere nulla quando per anni (ANNI) la controparte a sx (che ha governato in lungo e in largo) non ha fatto assolutamente nulla a riguardo. 
Troppo facile mazzulare solamente da una parte e poi chiudere occhi e orecchie per la controparte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2022)

Un disastro


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tizio ruba, ma anche Caio ruba ?
> Veramente ho scritto che NESSUNO,visti gli attori in campo nei due schieramenti,sarebbe in grado di mettere mano e sistemare queste tematiche.
> Ripeto,sfortunatamente per noi che non abbiamo una classe politica all'altezza,nessuno.
> 
> ...


Ho capito e sono ovviamente d'accordo sul vuoto generale, il topic e il titolo è su Meloni e il possibile governo di destra, quindi commento quello


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ho capito e sono ovviamente d'accordo sul vuoto generale, il topic e il titolo è su Meloni e il possibile governo di destra, quindi commento quello



Allora scusa,capito male io


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non capisco, se la Melone dovesse diventare 1 ministro, ovvero la prima donna della storia italiana, non dovrebbero essere tutti contenti? Parlo del clan femminismo etcc?
> Sarebbe un segnale forte no di equità tra i sessi non è quello che vogliono i femministi?


E invece, stranamente, nessuno fa leva su questa """"argomentazione""""  solo quando fa comodo...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.



Certi commenti fanno veramente cascare le braccia, oltre alle gonadi. E dove dovrebbe stare, dalla parte degli alieni cinesi produttori di vairuz?

Mah.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh questo no dai!
> 
> almeno su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo credo...sul fatto che fa cag... esteticamente intendo


prima o poi la sirenetta tricolore ammalierà anche te


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh questo no dai!
> 
> almeno su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo credo...sul fatto che fa cag... esteticamente intendo



Parla per te.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh questo no dai!
> 
> almeno su questo dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo credo...sul fatto che fa cag... esteticamente intendo


Non è la classica gnocca.

Ma i cessi sono ben altri... me so trombato di meglio ma anche di peggio


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

Ma seriamente parliamo dell'aspetto della Meloni?
Abbiamo avuto per un decennio come donne onnipresenti in politica Rosy Bindi e Livia Turco vivaddio.
Quando Berlusconi tirò fuori dal cilindro la Carfagna divenne il mio idolo


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tralasciando un attimo il trash, oggi la Meloni ha incontrato l'ambasciatore di Taiwan, puntualizzando che la sua politica estera sarà anti cinese e filo USA.


sente profumo di vittoria e quindi sta già iniziando a comportarsi da premier..  solo che devi farlo dopo Giorgia..ora sei ancora in campagna elettorale quindi non devi rivelarti ancora


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente parliamo dell'aspetto della Meloni?
> Abbiamo avuto per un decennio come donne onnipresenti in politica Rosy Bindi e Livia Turco vivaddio.
> Quando Berlusconi tirò fuori dal cilindro la Carfagna divenne il mio idolo


eddai fateci divertire un pò...ci fottono dalla mattina alla sera i politici e non si possono manco deridere un pò?


----------

